
Show HN: 0ut.ca URI Shortener and Validator - jacksonsabey
http://0ut.ca/documentation
======
jacksonsabey
Hey, this is still in early beta. I've recently released an API for Validators
of Email and different URI components. As for the shortener its self, there is
no user system or analytics yet. Feedback is appreciated!

